# Cross-cut (and rip) sled - part V



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

On this post, I made a new wider (or longer) "Hold-Down" plate for better holding of long pieces while ripping.

As you'll see, I used screws to connect the support to the sled but later, I used two dowels instead of the screws for faster "ON-OFF" of the hold-down.

Another aid is the "hold-down block" for cross-cutting

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------

